# Water Source



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am getting ready to fill after I install my backdrop. I don't really have access to an inside tap as of yet. I can use the outside tap right? I mean, the python reaces, it fits, and it is the same water, just an outside tap. I will of course be putting conditioner and cycle in. Is this cool?

Well, off to get my backdrop.

Oh yeah, when can I put in the feeder fish?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im not too sure on the outside water, because my outside faucet water smells like rust... and once you add the dechlorinator, you can add feeders. they only cost like 20 cents so if they die it isnt too much of a loss.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i use out side water taps , less spillage, and if u do it deosnt matter since its grass. also its alot more convinient for filling large amounts of water i.e when i do water changes i use 8 5 gallon buckets , so its more convenient to just turn on the hose


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I usually fill my tanks w/ water from outside. just use a hose. havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

just filled my 30 with outside water. got cloudy 2nd day, added some sh*t, 3rd day still cloudy. today it got better tho


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Its full, and crystal clear so far!!!

Added some cycle, and water conditioner. All filters are a go. M only beef is that the powerhead kinda shoots upward, I have that on the far right shooting out, and have fluval 402 output shooting out at an angle from the middle. Still waiting for the temp to rise, does it usually take awhile? Hella good current, noisy, but my new P will love it!

PH seems to be around 7.4-7.6.. Sound cool?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i also use outside hose water for my tanks (via python-esque contraption). the time it takes for your water to heat up depends on how much water, starting temp, ending temp, ambient temp, wattage of your heater, and circulation. with all that being said, about 24 hours or less will do it.

why is it so noisy? are you using the venturi to add bubbles?

pH sounds great. GL and HF


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Well its a bit noisy from the combo of the biowheel, the powerhead, and mostly the output for the Fluval unit, because it is not submerged, but level with the water.

The powerhead kinda shoots kinda upward, meaning the stream ends up at the surface is that correct, or should I try and get it to shoot the sream more downward?

To break this thing in, would you guys use feeders or ammonia?

I am going to take my first official log reading tomoro.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i usually use enough feeders to make approximately the same amount of waste that the p's would. this way the bacterial load that grows will be more appropriate.


----------

